# D. P. Harris 1936 Cadet



## 72 rover (Oct 8, 2012)

I found some pictures of a prewar 1936 D P Harris built military double bar roadster tank bicycle badged as a Cadet in the web. The bicycle is being displayed at a military museum in California. They have it listed as a Hawthorne Zep. It has the rare New Departure model DD 2 speed shifter/hub. Wondering if anyone has more information on these Cadet prewar Army bicycles.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 8, 2012)

Is this the bike?


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 8, 2012)

That's the one. I'd like to build a clone of that bicycle. Was this a real army used bicycle or just painted to look like one?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 8, 2012)

A collector and good friend who passed away restored it to look like a military bike and his family donated it to the museum.


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 8, 2012)

Ive read that before WW2 the military would use standard store bought bicycles for military base transportation. That Cadet tanked Zep is a nice bicycle and my new inspiration for a military build. Ive purchased most of the parts for the project.
 Looks like the stem was lengthen a couple inches to move the motorbike style bars up.
 If you have more pictures, I'd like to see them to use on making a clone of his custom prewar Army scheme bicycle.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 9, 2012)

Here are a couple more pics


----------



## hotrod62 (Oct 9, 2012)

Great looking bike  i was trying to see in your picture if your  cadet badge was the same as mine on my late 30's Snyder built bike badged as a cadet  looks like it could be the same...........


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 9, 2012)

*Cadet Badge*

hotrod62, thats the same Rollfast Cadet badge as on that 1936 Zep.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 11, 2019)

I found a pristine Cadet head badge yesterday!


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2019)

It seems he used a teens era gooseneck.


----------



## Barto (Dec 6, 2019)

I for one love the Snyder frame and have both a MW Hawthorne and Zenith badged HP Harris version. 
If I'm not mistaken, a "Zep" Snyder frame would include a plate welded to the bottom of the lower frame with a Wise lock Installed.  The lock would engage with the rear of the fork locking it in one of several angles (for security).  These Snyder double bar frames seemed to have adopted the Zep name but true Zeps are on the rare side.  Anyone else with any specifics concerning "Zep" features?
For me, a real Snyder framed Zep is bucket list material.

Hope you post your build so we can watch it come along!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Barto said:


> I for one love the Snyder frame and have both a MW Hawthorne and Zenith badged HP Harris version.
> If I'm not mistaken, a "Zep" Snyder frame would include a plate welded to the bottom of the lower frame with a Wise lock Installed.  The lock would engage with the rear of the fork locking it in one of several angles (for security).  These Snyder double bar frames seemed to have adopted the Zep name but true Zeps are on the rare side.  Anyone else with any specifics concerning "Zep" features?
> For me, a real Snyder framed Zep is bucket list material.
> 
> Hope you post your build so we can watch it come along!



Actually that year has a lock built into the fork similar to a Schwinn cyclelock. Regardless of year no lock = no Zep. V/r Shawn


----------



## Barto (Dec 8, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually that year has a lock built into the fork similar to a Schwinn cyclelock. Regardless of year no lock = no Zep. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn, I was hoping you would chime in, from what I remember, you have both a Zep as well as the Comet.  Hmmmm, didn't know that about the lock....thought they were all frame mounted.  

@bike, I just noticed the Stem...these frames are a bit short so if you turn the seat post 180 and add a longer stem like that it will be a more comfortable ride.  If I'm not mistaken, an original stem on an HP Harris would be an Art Deco style with groves on each side.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Barto said:


> Thanks Shawn, I was hoping you would chime in, from what I remember, you have both a Zep as well as the Comet.  Hmmmm, didn't know that about the lock....thought they were all frame mounted.
> 
> @bike, I just noticed the Stem...these frames are a bit short so if you turn the seat post 180 and add a longer stem like that it will be a more comfortable ride.  If I'm not mistaken, an original stem on an HP Harris would be an Art Deco style with groves on each side.





'37 Zep locking fork





'38-9 Zep Lock


----------

